

PCs see surprising gain in US as global decline slows, but Apple slips - mergy
http://www.cnet.com/news/pcs-see-surprising-gain-in-us-global-decline-slows/

======
byoung2
I'd bet that the rise of larger phones have made tablets less of a necessity.
I have a 5.3" Galaxy Note 3 and it fits comfortably in my pocket. My wife has
the same phone and it fits in her purse. There's no need for a 7" tablet
because it wouldn't be much of an improvement for screen size for the hassle
of having to carry it around. That leaves 10" tablets, but the novelty of
running apps on a big screen wears off when you can run the same ones on a
5.3" screen. The Surface is a nice alternative if you want to run desktop
software, but it is a hard sell at $1300 when you can get a 15" touchscreen
from HP for $300.

